# Only took me five years to complete.



## bam_bam (Jul 21, 2016)

I ordered a Jim Chambers .62 cal Early Virginia flint lock kit several years ago. I worked on it along and along. I started the butt plate and other things on the gun and I decided that I didn't have the tools to do what I wanted to do nor did I have the confidence in myself to drill the holes that needed to be drilled in a 200 dollar piece of wood. So the kit lay dormant for several years until I contacted mr. MMarkey to finish the gun in what is termed "in the white". I got the gun back in great condition back last September and I finally got around to disassembling it and finishing all the parts and putting it back together. The finish on the stock is a mixture of ferric nitrate crystals mixed with denatured alcohol then heated it until it turned brown. Then over that I put one coat per day of chambers finish for a week and a half lightly rubbing between coats with a ultra fine abrasive pad. The barrel is a sort of blue job that I accomplished by putting three coats of cold browning solution and the pouring boiling water over the rusted barrel in a PVC pipe and let it cook for 15 minutes. I then carded it with a brass brush and oiled the barrel. 

      I would like to that Mr. Markey for helping me with this gun. He done an exceptional job. I now know more about how everything should look and fit on one of these rifles and I have my eye on another gun to work on in the future.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 21, 2016)

more pics. Im not real happy about how the side plate screws and the tang bolt head got messed up when I put it back together.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2016)

That is sweet!


----------



## stabow (Jul 21, 2016)

looks good to me


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 22, 2016)

Get yourself a good set of gun screwdrivers and order another set of those bolts from Mr. Jim. Be sure you use the correct size screwdriver for slot and you will be fine.
Mark did a real good job on finishing that rifle but you would be a lot prouder of it if you had done all the work.
Starting with a lower cost kit you can finish it yourself without the anguish of drilling holes in that expensive wood and metal.
Here is one that looks interesting to me.

http://sittingfoxmuzzleloaders.com/k-46/

They also have a number of other kits to choose from. I've never built one of their kits but they look like they would make a good rifle.


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Jul 28, 2016)

My congrats on the finished rifle. Shot her yet?


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 28, 2016)

Dang Chris , she is purty , even though the lock is on the wrong side ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like it was worth the wait. That's a beautiful gun Bam_Bam.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 28, 2016)

quigleysharps4570 said:


> My congrats on the finished rifle. Shot her yet?



Yeah, I shot it twice Sunday. I still need to sight it in and get me some more supplies. 



Nugefan said:


> Dang Chris , she is purty , even though the lock is on the wrong side ...



Thank you Andy, I hope I can flatten a deer with it this year. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it was worth the wait. That's a beautiful gun Bam_Bam.



Thanks, I am pleased how it turned out.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 16, 2016)

Beautiful Rifle awesome job


----------

